# Custom J5 Pocket Parasite



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Yesterday I got my custom PP from Joey J5. I told Joey that I wanted it to be OTT and green and black in color. As for the rest, I didn't have anything particular in mind and told him to use his imagination. Man am I glad Joey has a great imagination! Made up of green and black layered G10. The palm swells are clear resin with a slice of cholla cactus on one side, and the other has cholla in a cloudy blue resin with aluminum shavings for added effect. Fit and finish are outstanding. I was surprised at how small it really is. Pictures made it seems bigger and a bit chunky, but it is very slim.Will easily fit in a shirt pocket and you would probably forget it's there. I have fairly large hands and it is super comfortable to hold. I am extremely happy with the result! I stayed up until 3am shooting it! Banded with 6.5" active TBG and a micro fiber pouch. Was spitting out 3/8 steel with authority and accurately. I was able to move my indoor range back to 24 feet. I was shooting at my usual 2" x 2" leather target and I'm happy and proud to say that I did not miss that target once during my shooting session! Joey is extremely easy going and a pleasure to work with. Can't recommend him or his products enough!

Joey has more pics posted in the General section, but here's a couple...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You've got a superb piece. Joey has really good tastes for material amd colour matching. I think the Pocket Parasite is a superb shape that's comfortable and easy to shoot well. I love mine!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my, that's lovely my friend. Welcome to the pocket parasite club. If you just let Joey wing it you'll never be disappointed. 
Love mine!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! that is a beauty..and likely a tack hammer, too.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey. Buddy!! Glad it arrived and your lovin it! I have to agree .. still small enough to get stuck in your pocket like a parasite would ! Haha . Super glad you like the materials also!! Thank you for the review!! .. hope she brings you lots of fun my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys for the kind words ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome sling!! One of these is definitely on my sling bucket list.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Another beautiful catty from joey..looks good. :bowdown:


----------

